# Bay Bridge rock fishing report.



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Went out on Wednesday late afternoon out of Sandy Point looking for a spring trophy. We trolled along the west side of the channel south for about 4 miles. Listening to the radio, the fish that had been caught were in the top 20 feet of the water column in about 70 feet of water. We got down to close to Thomas Point light and circled around that area for a while. No luck so we headed over to Kentmore marina for the night. Went out in the morning and heard lots of chatter on the radio about fish showing up on fishfinders but the fish appeared to be very sluggish. Water did still seem to be on the cold side. Talking to a captain at the marina, he told us the water temps were about 2 to 3 weeks behind last year. Trolled down to Bloody point with no luck so we anchored and fished with blood worms but only managed some white pearch. Off to Kent narrows for lunch. After lunch we came around the top side of Kent island to try fishing around the Bay bridge. We saw the accident on the bridge with all of the news helicopters. Pretty sad sight. The few fish that were caught in the afternoon were off the very ends of planer board lines far away from the boats. Had one strike on bucktail storm combo but no hook up. Back to the marina. No fish but had a great dinner on a pretty night.








Only had a couple of hours Friday morning to try and get our fish. With the cool water and humidity and warm air, the fog rolled in big time. 








Made it safely back to Sandy Point. Had a great couple of days on the water even though we did not find our trophy.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Here is another eerie picture coming into Sandy point looking out the back of the boat at the bridge.


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow, that's some serious fog. Good for you for getting out on the water while the rest of the world worked. Hope to get out there soon myself.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Do you have radar and GPS? Just wondering how you navigate in the fog...


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank god for my garmin gps. Kept in touch with some other boats nearby on the radio and a couple of old fashion horn blasts just to be safe.


----------

